
Israeli Laser Drone Dome System Downs Swarm of UAVs in Newly Released Video - ethanpil
https://sputniknews.com/military/202002121078295995-israeli-drone-dome-system-downs-entire-swarm-of-uavs-in-newly-released-video
======
jonplackett
‘Swarm’ = 3 drones

